# Bumblebee Dart Frog not eating



## bambiqc223 (Jun 6, 2012)

I had 2 bumblebee dart frogs in a viv and they were doing well for several months and then one day one of them died. The one that survived had a healthy appetite for a while and has within the last couple of days stopped eating or been active at all. What are possible reasons?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

might help if you post some more information for others to go off of. im know nothing of dart frogs so i cant answer your question. just a heads up though. 

maybe this will help? 

1-size of enclosure
2-# on inhabitants - specifically ( if there is another frog ---size differences ?)
3-humidity
4-temp
5-water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6-materials used for substrate
7-enclosure set up i.e. plants( live or artificial) wood, bark etc -how were things prepared prior to being put into the viv
8-main food source
9-vitamins and calcium ? ( how often )
10-lighting 
11-what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12-when is the last time he ate
13-have you found poop lately
14-a pic would be great ( including the frog ) any little cell phone pic is fine
15- how old is the frog 
16-how long have you owned him
17- is the frog wild caught or captive bred
18- frog food- how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats
19- about how often the frog is handled 
20-is the enclosure is kept in a high or low traffic area


----------

